# how many dogs



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just wondering how many dogs can you have at one time


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

each city sets the limits placed on the number of animals a home owner can have, so call your local police station or city hall and just ask they will gladly tell you how many dogs you can own.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

4 in West Jordan HEHEEHHE


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Most cities in Utah require a kennel permit when you have three + dogs in a household. But, as was already stated, it depends on the local government.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

And your neighbors :twisted:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Generally anything over 2 requires a kennel permit.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

Unfortunately i can have as many i as I want :lol: ....no restrictions here.....and I take full advantage of it too. :O•-: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

13 brits here in Wasatch County. Oh and as many more as I would like.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

2 w/o a permit in cottonwood heights. call your cities ordinance enforcement dept for your own info.


----------

